# Who needs a gun when you got one of these?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This guy is pretty entertaining

http://www.wimp.com/toogood/


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

How about one of these?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Imagine what he could do with a BDC reticle!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good on that ole' boy!

I had one of those when I was a kid. I was a horrible shot with it, even when using marbles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

EmptyNet said:


> How about one of these?


Silly Germans! Always looking to get more performance out of something that already works well.



chet said:


> Imagine what he could do with a BDC reticle!


It would be like a hail Mary shot beyond 15 yards for most of us!



sawsman said:


> Good on that ole' boy!
> 
> I had one of those when I was a kid. I was a horrible shot with it, even when using marbles.


But I bet you had a ton of fun shooting it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That slingshot guy is good!! cool


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

That guy is good, and as far as Germans being silly, you might be on to something.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

EmptyNet said:


> That guy is good, and as far as Germans being silly, you might be on to something.


Holy cow this guy is a riot! Did you see his Zombie Killing Slingshot?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nd8TUnYQ ... re=related


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL! "One zombie less!" 

I still have a slingshot, and enjoy pulling it out occasionally to kill some cans or the pesky vermin around our cabin. Old Rufus is pretty good!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just wanted to add another video to the mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=umCOhKvyU-I#!


----------

